# Last.FM On XBox360.



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got this working,think it's a welcome addition to XBox Live.

Exploring the content now,already found stuff i like....and it's all free !


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 18, 2009)

Wish it would play in the background....but still cool, especially the gaming soundtracks and 8-bit channels


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 18, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Wish it would play in the background....*but still cool*, especially the gaming soundtracks and 8-bit channels



Indeed.
Was not going to bother after disappointment with the SkyPlayer.
(Come on Microsoft give us the BBC IPlayer !)

This however is fantastic,huge amount of content.

I'm going to be using this a lot !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2009)

Not tried this but Twitter and Facebook work a great deal better than I expected...


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2009)

haven't been on live for ages... wha gwan?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 18, 2009)

> Just got this working,think it's a welcome addition to XBox
> Live.



does it take much to setup ? iPlayer would be a good addition to XBox


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> does it take much to setup ? iPlayer would be a good addition to XBox



HD iPlayer would be an excellent addition to the Xbox.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 18, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> *does it take much to setup ?* iPlayer would be a good addition to XBox



No,it's really easy.
Download the software (small file.)
Just add a Username and email address.

Could not log onto it via Xbox yesterday but did it this morning.
5 mins work and it's excellent.


----------



## Echo Base (Nov 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Zune thing? I cant get it to work, I get some weird message about  a secure connection between monitor and XBox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> haven't been on live for ages... wha gwan?



Facebook, Twitter have arrived, it's got a very nice Halo aggregator called Waypoint. Urbanites are killing on MW2 every weekend together, and the new left4dead is out.



Echo Base said:


> Has anyone tried the Zune thing? I cant get it to work, I get some weird message about  a secure connection between monitor and XBox.



It's basically the video marketplace with zune branding as far as I can tell...


----------

